# Hab ein paar Fragen zu Assassin’s Creed Odyssey PC-Version



## Kevinderfrager23994 (18. Februar 2019)

1.Ist das Spiel in Deutschland 100% ungeschnitten ?

2.leuft das spiel unter directx 11 oder 12 und kann man es ändern ?

3. Unterstüzt das spiel Raytracing


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hab ein par frage zu assassins creed odyssey Pc version*

2) kein DX12
3) Nein

Hier ist das was das Menü hergibt zu sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnaT_beICt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hab ein par frage zu assassins creed odyssey Pc version*

Danke mein bester


----------

